# Purple waffle plant...I've been HAD!



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah it should do fine in a pot and maybe even with its roots wet. Just remove it from your tank soon for a better chance of saving it. 

I can't really think of many plants that look similar to it if you really want something like it. Lots of crypts have similarly shaped leaves with green tops and red/purple undersides but they're not stem plants.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I grow this plant in my riparium, grows great out of water! My LFS has this too, it's been more than a month now since it came in, still looks ok, hasn't rotted or anything


----------



## eprouty (May 6, 2011)

Some Ludwigia will give you that green top purple bottom look, Broad or Peruensis.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

eprouty said:


> Some Ludwigia will give you that green top purple bottom look, Broad or Peruensis.


Thanks!!


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Try this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

eprouty said:


> Some Ludwigia will give you that green top purple bottom look, Broad or Peruensis.


I'm assuming by broad you mean _Ludwigia repens_? "pereunsis" is a bogus name for _L. glandulosa_, which is a nice plant indeed, but doesn't quite fit the bill in terms of similarity to the non-aquatic.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Tinanti said:


> Try this:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis


That plant looks awesome! Does it do well fully submersed?


----------



## iskandarreza (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, I almost picked up the exact same plant from a LFS. I didn't because I had a suspicion it wasn't an aquatic plant. Is this some kind of new trend amongst unscrupulous stores?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

BlueJack said:


> That plant looks awesome! Does it do well fully submersed?


Yes, it does. It's probably the closest in appearance to the non-aquatic they sold you, which isn't really surprising since when it came into the hobby, people were calling it a _Hemigraphis_ (in error, of course).


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> That plant looks awesome! Does it do well fully submersed?


Yes it's a true aquatic but I've only seen it once or twice for sale. Also expect to pay maybe 10 bucks per stem.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jeffww said:


> Yes it's a true aquatic but I've only seen it once or twice for sale. Also expect to pay maybe 10 bucks per stem.


When I had that plant it was widely sold on the SnS forum. I liked it, except that it tended to bolt to the water surface when it had high light. And, as you can tell by its stem, it doesn't stop at the surface. It just kept on going, growing emersed. I ended up pruning it and replanting only the tops, about every week. That got old.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It was never that weedy for me, even under a halide. But it will indeed keep going.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Really? I haven't seen hyptis in a long time. Few people seem to keep it now.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't have any myself, but it's around.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

This happens all the time. I can't believe how many LFS's sell plants like this that are not supposed to be submersed.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

If you really like the plant you could always just keep it in their and see how long it takes to rot. If it last a few weeks then h.e.(double hockey sticks) you could just replace it every month.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

we have this at my petco. i immediately knew it wasn't an aquatic plant. oh well... looks pretty though. i say keep it and see what happens. at least until you find a suitable replacement.


----------

